# Info on Brisbane/South Queensland needed!!



## diaclone2008 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hi. We're currently going through the Skilled Migrant Visa process, and we're at the stage where we're just waiting to hear back.

We've decided we want to live near Brisbane, but we're trying to work out where.

The situation is I will need to be near an airport for work (I'm a Aircraft Maintenance Engineer - Aviation 4114-15 as the form calls it - I think!!!), but I don't want to be too close to the city:

1) it's too expensive for us: our budget would probably stretch to AU$500,000, but we don't want to go that high, but would still like at least a 4-bed house with room for a pool or a pool or a pool already there (I know, we want the moon on a stick!).

2) we'd like to live in a quiet-ish area: this is a compromise, as I've almost always like in/near a city, with everything close, and my husband would like to live away from the city (he'd like 2 acres, I've said 1000m if you're lucky!!!).

I wouldn't really want to have to travel more than an hour to get to work each day (traffic permitting, obviously).

I do have a lot of demands, don't I??? 

So if anyone knows of a nice area with a low crime-rate, nice and cheap for the house we want, and neighbours not too close but not so far away that we never see them, that would be great!

The other thing is, we'd need to be near schools as we have two young children (7 and 4). Our 7-year-old has Aspergers, although he doesn't have a Statement of Disability, so he is currently at a mainstream school and performing well, but I don't know if Aussie schools would be able to provide the one-on-one help he'd need at times.

If anyone can help with either of this questions, that would be great.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

diaclone2008 said:


> Hi. We're currently going through the Skilled Migrant Visa process, and we're at the stage where we're just waiting to hear back.
> 
> We've decided we want to live near Brisbane, but we're trying to work out where.
> 
> ...


Hey d, check out Thornlands, you get loads for your money house wise and also google; Thornland State School, they have a special education unit which is ace, we have checked it all out they have kids with all different types of needs, autisim etc. and they spend time between the unit and the school. 

Hope this helps and let me know what you think.


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

apologies diaclone2008, this is slightly off topic, but as a fellow a/c engneer, do you know the procedure to be legally allowed to sign off a/c in oz if you hold EASA licences. Good post by the way. We are in the same position as you with regard to finding somewhere suitable in Brisbane. Pretty confusing!


----------



## diaclone2008 (Jun 20, 2008)

NELBHOY said:


> apologies diaclone2008, this is slightly off topic, but as a fellow a/c engneer, do you know the procedure to be legally allowed to sign off a/c in oz if you hold EASA licences. Good post by the way. We are in the same position as you with regard to finding somewhere suitable in Brisbane. Pretty confusing!


Hi. I currently do not hold any licenses, as I've worked on military aircraft only. Sorry I could be any more help, but if you find out anything, let me know!

What stage are you at in the application process, have you gone through your TRA, by the way, and when are you thinking of going?


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

diaclone2008 said:


> Hi. I currently do not hold any licenses, as I've worked on military aircraft only. Sorry I could be any more help, but if you find out anything, let me know!
> 
> What stage are you at in the application process, have you gone through your TRA, by the way, and when are you thinking of going?


Thanks for the swift reply. just starting out I'm afraid. In middle of filling out TRA. Looking to go as soon as possible. QANTAS have a heavy maintenance base at brisbane so probably start trying to get in there. Have a friend who is unlicenced & works at pratt & whitney. Seems to think theres work aplenty at airport! Are you looking to go civil or back into military? Seems to be as much military work out there as there is civil. Who did you send your TRA to for assessing by the way?


----------



## diaclone2008 (Jun 20, 2008)

NELBHOY said:


> Thanks for the swift reply. just starting out I'm afraid. In middle of filling out TRA. Looking to go as soon as possible. QANTAS have a heavy maintenance base at brisbane so probably start trying to get in there. Have a friend who is unlicenced & works at pratt & whitney. Seems to think theres work aplenty at airport! Are you looking to go civil or back into military? Seems to be as much military work out there as there is civil. Who did you send your TRA to for assessing by the way?


I don't mind civil or military, but I've been MOD for 13 years.

I've heard there 's loads of work at the airports, too, so hopefully I'll pretty much 'walk-in' to a job. My details are on the TRA's list now, so whether that will help or not, only time will tell.

The TRA was based in Canberra. All the details are on the Aussie Governments website, so I followed what do do on there: once you get all the relevant forms together (and get used to form-writing!) it's quite easy!

As my skill was on the MODL list, the letter approving the skills assessment came back quite quickly: about 6 working days in all (it says on the website it should take 10 max), so it'll probably be the same for you.

Are you going through an agency, or doing it all yourself? Also, it is just you, or partner and kids?


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

diaclone2008 said:


> I don't mind civil or military, but I've been MOD for 13 years.
> 
> I've heard there 's loads of work at the airports, too, so hopefully I'll pretty much 'walk-in' to a job. My details are on the TRA's list now, so whether that will help or not, only time will tell.
> 
> ...


Wasn't sure whether to use agency or not but have decided against it after reading earlier posts. seems like a big waste of money. Will be going out with my wife & 2 boys(ages 3 & 1). Thats why I was glad to read your post as you seem to be in a similar situation to us although much further ahead. I know scottishcelts has done a lot of research into schools so it's worth looking at his recommendatons. I think Alex hills is about a 40min commute on paper to the airport, but it is the opposite side of the river so I don't know realistically what it would be.


----------



## HOPPITY (May 11, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Hey d, check out Thornlands, you get loads for your money house wise and also google; Thornland State School, they have a special education unit which is ace, we have checked it all out they have kids with all different types of needs, autisim etc. and they spend time between the unit and the school.
> 
> Hope this helps and let me know what you think.


Have to agree, we looked at Thornlands before we moved over here, great area & good schools, have to say we have since settled on the Gold Coast as this is where my oh does most of his work.

Sarah x


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

just received an email from mate who works at brisbane airport. May be relevant Diaclone:
"as far as commuting goes, it would be ok going from alex hills area to the airport(probably around 10 or 15 minutes but you'd be paying the toll on the bridge every day. they're talking about putting the charges up quite a bit once the other bridge is finished. i think its currently around $2.80 each way. doesn't seem much but the guys who do make that trip every day moan like hell about it! works out around $1300 a year at the moment. you might find out more if you do a search for gateway bridge project or something. we looked at that area when we came over too, but decided against it due to it being an older area. we decided to settle where we are (north lakes) because of the school and it being a brand new area (they dont build small housing estates here, they build complete towns!) they started this place around 2000 and are just over half way through! its less than 25 minutes to the airport too. straight road. easy drive.


----------



## dewey (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi there

We are also looking at moving to North Lakes once all Visa's are sorted. We have 3 girls aged 8, 3 and 1. It looks like a nice place for kids and families. I am just wondering about the medical facilities they have nearby, Doctors, Dentists etc? Also what is the level of education given in the State School? Hope you can help!


----------



## NELBHOY (Jun 13, 2008)

dewey said:


> Hi there
> 
> We are also looking at moving to North Lakes once all Visa's are sorted. We have 3 girls aged 8, 3 and 1. It looks like a nice place for kids and families. I am just wondering about the medical facilities they have nearby, Doctors, Dentists etc? Also what is the level of education given in the State School? Hope you can help!


Try northlakes.com.au. It will give you some info that may help


----------



## dewey (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks, seen that site!


----------



## jam (Apr 23, 2008)

hi, seems we've all a bit lost about where to settle in brisse, we're hopefully moving out in jan 09, i've got a nurses post in the mater. we've got 2 children 3yrs and 7mths, and plan to rent until we find the right place to settle, but deciding on where that is turning out to be a tough one.

good luck to every one x x


----------



## diaclone2008 (Jun 20, 2008)

jam said:


> hi, seems we've all a bit lost about where to settle in brisse, we're hopefully moving out in jan 09, i've got a nurses post in the mater. we've got 2 children 3yrs and 7mths, and plan to rent until we find the right place to settle, but deciding on where that is turning out to be a tough one.
> 
> good luck to every one x x


I think you're right. We're in the same situation (Brisbane, January 09), and it is difficult deciding where we want to live: deciding what we want is the first step, and that's difficult enough!

I've heard so many conflicting views, and there's so much to choose from.

We're probably going to do the same: rent for a while, maybe try a few areas, and then go from there.


----------



## dewey (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi there Jam

We have quite a bit in common! I am also a nurse, we are looking to be there by at least 2011! I am applying for PR so it will take a little longer our side.
We have surfed the net for suitable places especially for the kids. Their education, sports facilities etc have to be better than what they have here. The School in North Lakes looks nice and the area seems to be family orientated. But then you look at the Gold Coast and there is an area Pacific pines that looks just as nice! We are also at a loss. We decided to do a reccie in December to check out all the area's as well as have a little fun so hope that will help us a little.


----------



## HOPPITY (May 11, 2008)

Hiya Dewey

We live on Pacific Pines, plenty of bbq & park area's, it has some shops, chemist Tavern etc,they will be putting new shopping area in due to the size that PP is growing, but you do have Helensvale shopping centre which is only 5 mins drive from here. the schools in my opinion are good they do plenty of sport. My kids age 12/10 & have all settled and made new friends.

Hope this helps

Sarah x


----------



## diaclone2008 (Jun 20, 2008)

HOPPITY said:


> Hiya Dewey
> 
> We live on Pacific Pines, plenty of bbq & park area's, it has some shops, chemist Tavern etc,they will be putting new shopping area in due to the size that PP is growing, but you do have Helensvale shopping centre which is only 5 mins drive from here. the schools in my opinion are good they do plenty of sport. My kids age 12/10 & have all settled and made new friends.
> 
> ...


It sounds lovely.

How long does to take to get to Brisbane from there, on an average day?


----------



## diaclone2008 (Jun 20, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Hey d, check out Thornlands, you get loads for your money house wise and also google; Thornland State School, they have a special education unit which is ace, we have checked it all out they have kids with all different types of needs, autisim etc. and they spend time between the unit and the school.
> 
> Hope this helps and let me know what you think.


Thanks for that. The area does seem nice, and the school may be the kind of thing we're looking for.

This is a little off-topic, but I've just checked the Visa status online, and it now says 'Health requirements finalised' as of 25th June for each of us. 

I'm hoping this is a good thing, and I'm wondering what the next stage is, and how long until we have to wait until we get there!

Thought I'd ask you as you've been through this already, via the online service, too (also, if I update on here it gives other people an idea of how long things should take - that was just 3 weeks after the medicals).

Thanks.

Sarah.


----------



## wildbriz (Jul 3, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Hey d, check out Thornlands, you get loads for your money house wise and also google; Thornland State School, they have a special education unit which is ace, we have checked it all out they have kids with all different types of needs, autisim etc. and they spend time between the unit and the school.
> 
> Hope this helps and let me know what you think.


Hi, We are from Bisbane and are desperate to find a really good high school for our 12YO autistic son. Is Thornlands a High School or do you know of any others with good reputation for special needs?
Thanks
wildbriz


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

wildbriz said:


> Hi, We are from Bisbane and are desperate to find a really good high school for our 12YO autistic son. Is Thornlands a High School or do you know of any others with good reputation for special needs?
> Thanks
> wildbriz


Hi there,

There maybe some info on this website Autism Queensland : Education, Therapy and Support Services

(Click AQ services then School Years).

Dolly


----------



## Kim67 (May 30, 2008)

jam said:


> hi, seems we've all a bit lost about where to settle in brisse, we're hopefully moving out in jan 09, i've got a nurses post in the mater. we've got 2 children 3yrs and 7mths, and plan to rent until we find the right place to settle, but deciding on where that is turning out to be a tough one.
> 
> good luck to every one x x


Hi Jam - if you have a job at the Mater, I'd look at some of the inner city Southern suburbs of Brisbane. Highgate Hill (right next to Mater) East Brisbane, Camp Hill, Coorparoo, Greenslopes would be nice and handy to the hospital. My daughter went to school right next door to the Mater and we lived in Coorparoo. The morning trip in peak hour is quite good from these suburbs and there are a couple of routes you can take if you hit a traffic jam.

Good luck in Brisbane, you'll love it, and the Mater is a lovely hospital.

Kim


----------



## wildbriz (Jul 3, 2008)

*Thanks*



Dolly said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, Thanks for this. 
We were members of Autism Queensland but found that some schools (at least my sons primary school) are not very interested in helping those SN kids who are being mainstreamed with some SEU time. My son's school refused a visit from Autism Queensland.
From what I remember AQ can't recommened specific schools.
You help is very much appreciated though,
Thanks again
wildbriz


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

diaclone2008 said:


> Thanks for that. The area does seem nice, and the school may be the kind of thing we're looking for.
> 
> This is a little off-topic, but I've just checked the Visa status online, and it now says 'Health requirements finalised' as of 25th June for each of us.
> 
> ...


Hello D, I believe a congrats is in order if they say health requirements are finalised then that's all they need and they are satisfied. This is what happened with us anyway so i assume it's the same idea!
Let me know how you get on as we were in the same boat as you and we have our visas! Good luck


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

wildbriz said:


> Hi, We are from Bisbane and are desperate to find a really good high school for our 12YO autistic son. Is Thornlands a High School or do you know of any others with good reputation for special needs?
> Thanks
> wildbriz


Hi w.b, Have you got any further yet with your research? Thornlands state school is a primary school. If you check out Alexandra Hills Schools, there is a big secondary school there and it has a special education building that is part of the school, although i don't know if that includes autism!

Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## diaclone2008 (Jun 20, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Hello D, I believe a congrats is in order if they say health requirements are finalised then that's all they need and they are satisfied. This is what happened with us anyway so i assume it's the same idea!
> Let me know how you get on as we were in the same boat as you and we have our visas! Good luck


Wow, thanks! How long after the health requirements notification was it that you found out that you had the Visa's/were on to the next stage (approx)?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Well let me think..... not long at all, i assume you guys have a case officer in place? If there's nothing else she/he needs then she/he will pass all your info onto the decision maker and that's that, could take about a month for that


----------



## diaclone2008 (Jun 20, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> Well let me think..... not long at all, i assume you guys have a case officer in place? If there's nothing else she/he needs then she/he will pass all your info onto the decision maker and that's that, could take about a month for that


We haven't been told we have a case officer, I've just been checking on the website every now and again. Infact, we've had no emails from them yet, but I know they've received all the other forms, etc.


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

OK that should be the next step - receiving a case officer then they will guide you the rest of the way up till the point of the decision maker!

So because of that i'm not sure if there will be any further requests for medical advice, i'm just going by the way our application unfolded.

The whole process is a nightmare but you will get to the end and see the light at the end of the tunnel - you just need a degree in patience in the meantime lol


----------



## diaclone2008 (Jun 20, 2008)

You're right there!

Are you selling your house, or are going to rent it out? We've had to look at the rental option, as our house has been up for sale for the last few weeks and there's no viewers yet - which is a shame, as it's a nice house:

UK Estate agents with homes, houses & property for sale on rightmove.co.uk

We don't want to go down to a silly price on it, but also don't really want to rent out as it'll mean we won't be able to buy in Aus as quickly as we'd like.

Do you know if there's specific rules on how long you can wait until you buy in Queensland once you get there, and will they accept evidence of good credit, etc, from the UK?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

diaclone2008 said:


> You're right there!
> 
> Are you selling your house, or are going to rent it out? We've had to look at the rental option, as our house has been up for sale for the last few weeks and there's no viewers yet - which is a shame, as it's a nice house:
> 
> ...


Hey d, we are in the same boat completely, our house has been on the market for 6 weeks now, we've had 2 viewers and both were complete eejits whow were basically just being nosey. I only spent the full day cleaning from top to bottom - so frustrating when that happens! Anyway your house is lovely and full of character, such a shame, there will be loads of people wishing they can buy your house but can't get the mortgage or are too afraid to bid in case they can't sell their own homes.

As for going down the rental route we so don't want to be doing that and have decided to keep cutting the price until we get a buyer. We have our visas and our Aussie life is waiting for us, so we though eff it lets do it!

We too won't be able to buy a house in Oz as soon as we could, our plan was to rent for 6 months and they buy but we won't have the capital for a deposit so soon. I think after 6 months they allow you to buy and yes all the uk evidence is acceptable. Same goes when renting, just keep all your mortgage & bank statements etc and take them with you to Oz.

Good luck d and hope to keep in touch wi you


----------



## jam (Apr 23, 2008)

Kim67 said:


> Hi Jam - if you have a job at the Mater, I'd look at some of the inner city Southern suburbs of Brisbane. Highgate Hill (right next to Mater) East Brisbane, Camp Hill, Coorparoo, Greenslopes would be nice and handy to the hospital. My daughter went to school right next door to the Mater and we lived in Coorparoo. The morning trip in peak hour is quite good from these suburbs and there are a couple of routes you can take if you hit a traffic jam.
> 
> Good luck in Brisbane, you'll love it, and the Mater is a lovely hospital.
> 
> Kim


thanks kim67, are you still in brisbane, looking forward to starting my new job  x


----------



## Kim67 (May 30, 2008)

jam said:


> thanks kim67, are you still in brisbane, looking forward to starting my new job  x


No, left Brisbane in January and am currently in Perth. We leave to go to Dubai for a couple of years in August. So the house and school search begins again.


----------



## diaclone2008 (Jun 20, 2008)

scottishcelts said:


> OK that should be the next step - receiving a case officer then they will guide you the rest of the way up till the point of the decision maker!
> 
> So because of that i'm not sure if there will be any further requests for medical advice, i'm just going by the way our application unfolded.
> 
> The whole process is a nightmare but you will get to the end and see the light at the end of the tunnel - you just need a degree in patience in the meantime lol


Hi. Just contacted the website to find out what stage we're at, and when we can expect to have a Case Officer: we haven't got one yet and they're only processed up to 12 November last year!

I checked it over a month ago, and it was on 8 November: this time, I contacted them directly, not just the automated service.

This is on sub-class 175, which one were you on, and did you find out how long it would take like I did? Basically, I want to find out if that date is true, as if it is, I'll have about 8-9 months longer to wait.

Looks like January is out the winder if this is the case...


----------



## vijay patel (Feb 15, 2009)

diaclone2008 said:


> Hi. We're currently going through the Skilled Migrant Visa process, and we're at the stage where we're just waiting to hear back.
> 
> We've decided we want to live near Brisbane, but we're trying to work out where.
> 
> ...



just loged on we are thinking of moving and have no idea,our son is autistic and has other issues as well, i.e ADHD, BEHAV PROBLEMS,LEARNING DIFFIC and so on. so if you have any luck (vise versa ) will inform you


----------



## vijay patel (Feb 15, 2009)

to scotishcelts
if you can advise on special needs schools. will look at thornlands today.
we are looking to emigrate to aus soon!!
MY EMAIL [email protected]

any help is greatly appreciated!!
thank you


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

vijay patel said:


> to scotishcelts
> if you can advise on special needs schools. will look at thornlands today.
> we are looking to emigrate to aus soon!!
> MY EMAIL [email protected]
> ...


Thornlands has a SEU - special education unit in the school grounds and specialise in the needs you mention above, they also encourage the kids to interact in the mainstream classrooms within the school a few hours a week (the kids still getting one to one around the clock supervision from the pro's)- it's an excellent unit and well worth researching.

Good luck and i wish you all the best x


----------



## vijay patel (Feb 15, 2009)

scottishcelts said:


> Thornlands has a SEU - special education unit in the school grounds and specialise in the needs you mention above, they also encourage the kids to interact in the mainstream classrooms within the school a few hours a week (the kids still getting one to one around the clock supervision from the pro's)- it's an excellent unit and well worth researching.
> 
> Good luck and i wish you all the best x


thank you very much for your advise and help!!
will be in touch........


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

vijay patel said:


> thank you very much for your advise and help!!
> will be in touch........


You are most welcome


----------

